# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Oakfall by Obliro

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop?*

*Review*
As stunning as this piece is, it is made all the more impressive by the fact that this was only Obliro's second foray into fantasy cartography, and the only one that he has finished.  Which means, effectively, that his first map here at the Guild warranted a Cartographers Choice award.  We have great expectations for you Obliro.




> Hey guys,
> The map depicts a fantasy country called Oakfall, a religious-throwback monarchy with a shifty priest race, twin heirs to the throne and vassals with crumbly-loyalty. The setting is mostly low/dark fantasy, the priest race being the only non-human humanoid or sentient race (and they look almost exactly human). Surrounded by countries of more 'contemporary', uniform religion, Oakfall returned to a feral, chthonic form of faith guided by the Priests of Nogur. Under the blessing of their demon-god, the kingdom is abundant in wealth and peace, at least until the second heir is too qualified --too loved-- to be ignored, and wants more than he probably should.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## vorropohaiah

i love the painted-feel of this, which is a nice change from the normal fare we're used to seeing on the guild. very nice map, and one i missed the firsdt time round, and only came across it with the suggestions in the cartographer's choice thread. very nice.

----------


## - Max -

I missed it aswell, this is a very nice map.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Fantastic map, Obliro. Congrats!

----------


## loogie

holy crapola.

i LOVE this map. being a fan of the hand-painted stuff.. this is brilliant!

great work.

----------


## AMXPariah

Hot damn. *whistles*

----------


## Mahar

Yes, very nice work !

----------


## Jaxilon

This is very cool. Although, according to Obliro's dA account "he" is a "she"  :Smile:

----------


## emillanjr

Beautiful map, great job!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

This is splendid!

----------


## usbfc

Impressive style to this map. Well done!

----------


## Planemaster

Great ! Congratulations

----------


## MichaelSD

Lovely! This the kind of map I would hand out for my players. Usable but still has that "unique", hand crafted feel.

----------


## razanon

amazing map...

----------


## razanon

i think have a pair of questions

----------


## Nathalem

Very nice work  :Smile:

----------


## mssandhu

Lovely map...fancy doing a tutorial on how to do mountains like these?

----------


## Londonsmee

Love the colouring excellent. Nice work

----------


## Akaizhar

How in the world did you do those mountains?! Tell me there is an easy way, because holy crap I love them.

----------


## thecraftybee

Such an amazing map.  Love the colours, the heraldry, just the whole artistry of the piece.

----------


## justMANGO

The painterly style of the map is something I absolutely love, the labeling though, not so much.  :Neutral:

----------


## Midgardsormr

You should head over to the WIP thread and express exactly what you don't like about the labels. Criticism is valuable when it leads to better artwork, but it requires a deeper commitment than "I don't like it."

Welcome to the Guild!

And, of course, bloody fantastic work, Obliro.

----------


## Prattl

Very silky. Great job.

----------


## BrunoOfLegend

Fantastic map. Love the painterly style and the fonts that you used.

----------


## Soul_Reaper

Lovely map, it almost looks like a real fantasy painting.

----------


## VonShreddy

This map has so much character I don't even know where to begin! Fantastic work!

----------


## Domino44

I love this map, and I love your mountains!

----------


## DearCyrus

I am brand new to this site, but I just have to say... This is an amazing map!

----------


## Norkweylan

I love the color scheme!

----------


## phoenixauthor97

This is awesome!! I like the story as well!! Sounds like something I would write!

----------


## Chip

Wow, I just saw this, and I can honestly say I've never seen a map like this. Great work! I'd love to know more about how it was made! Hand drawn, Photoshop? This is refreshing  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brian McBride

Totally amazing! Love it!

----------


## paperbackmonk

i could see this hanging on a wall somewhere

----------


## ponks

Great map!

----------


## oterrien

Wow ! Each time I saw a map you've done, it is splendid. One question, do you think Gimp offers same capacity than Photoshop. I guess no, but is it enough to start drawing my own map ?

----------


## dukehenry

Really like the style of how the mountains blend in with the rest of the map!

----------


## ayaella

I love the painted feel that it has, which shows the amount of time you put into it.

----------


## mapposer

Awesome! Congrats! The colors and shading set a great tone for this place...

----------


## syris

I'm trying to use the various WIP posts of this to improve my mountain making skills...it's helping, but how you get your lines to work out so well is baffling to me. I feel like I'd need to use a stylus to get things to flow that well.  If you ever decide to put up a mountain making tutorial, you let me know...  :Razz:

----------


## pengwing

Amazing.  the colors you used are great ..

----------


## BlueKernel

Very good! Keep up the good work. Wish i could do the same.

----------


## studbuzzar

Beautiful Map

----------


## TK.

Just saw this map today. Dunno if Obliro still around, but It's really beautiful.

Good refreshing "painted" style! 2ys late congrats on CC ^_^

----------

